# G-60 or Turbo for 1.8 16V ???



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I have an Mk2 Jetta 16V that I'm building for SCCA autocross. My question is, in basic terms, do I want a super-charger or turbo-charger on this 16V engine for this type of racing? I have zero track experience, so I don't know anything about the revs, gears or torque. I'm open to opinion and discussion. Thanks.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Most replies are probably going to have a mix of experience and bias.
I'll toss mine in.
I would say the G60 and you might want to keep your 4K if this is for SCCA.
While the highway RPM will be singing, the bottom end grunt along with the tight ratios, it would be a pretty fast track runner.

That though is coming from my experience and bias. I don't race (yet); but I am running the only G60 on CIS-E in my 86 GTI. Paired with a 9a 020 and having a .76 Fifth gear it is a lot of fun in stop and go, and a great cruiser.

I am fairly certain you'll get many saying stay away from the G60 due to reliability and performance, but to me, it was and still is cool.

If you're building for F/I and end up starting with the G60, you can always eventually opt for a twin screw, or even find and fit an Eaton. I am doing both on some of my projects.
:thumbup:


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

The only reason I am selling the 4K is because I'm doing a Syncro retrofit to the Jetta. It has an FF in it now and it's a real slow poke with it. I had an Mk1 GTI and remember the difference that the transmission made, so I understand your 4K preference. That makes me wonder if there is a close ratio Syncro box.


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

Think turbo cars dont race with atmo cars, so why u dont want go ITB,MS ?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I just understand and am experienced with CIS, the main reason I'd want to keep it.


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

Stay atmo, even with CIS can get close to 200 hp


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

A atmo 16V on CIS that will get 200 hp, please tell me how.


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

50mm intake,head porting,exhaust,cams,racing fuel.Going to be 180-200hp
Maybe another distibutor.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Zhorik said:


> 50mm intake,head porting,exhaust,cams,racing fuel.Going to be 180-200hp
> Maybe another distibutor.


You don't need another (fuel) distributor. My 8V meter flows mechanically for ~160HP, with electrical manipulation of the DPR that could almost double.
FankenCIS is doing something in that department as well as something I have my eye on but have yet to buy and play with.


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

What is frankencis?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

This is all I could find. It looks like it is a mixture of CIS and Megasquirt.

http://rennlist.com/forums/928-forum/824116-frankencis-digital-wur-via-megasquirt.html


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok,there is no problem to get more fuel from distibutor but what about injectors?
Most of them is max +/- 200cc or bit more


----------

